# HICV formerly known as Ron Jon Cape Caribe



## Looksee (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi, Are there any other long term Cape Caribe owners out there who have the incidental benefits listed in their contract? The new HICV management have told me to expect the 365 day access to be restricted or removed totally.  I haven't seen any discussion about this and the HICV staff are towing the company line- that it's not fair to the other HICV owners and no renewals will be offered. 
What about the contract ? 
Can I get a list of current owners? I suppose the deeds have to be listed somewhere, does anyone know how to get this information? 
Thank you


----------



## theo (Jul 17, 2014)

Looksee said:


> Hi, Are there any other long term Cape Caribe owners out there who have the incidental benefits listed in their contract? The new HICV management have told me to expect the 365 day access to be restricted or removed totally.  I haven't seen any discussion about this and the HICV staff are towing the company line- that it's not fair to the other HICV owners and no renewals will be offered.
> What about the contract ?
> *Can I get a list of current owners?* I suppose the deeds have to be listed somewhere, does anyone know how to get this information?



I don't know anything at all about your facility or about HICV, but I can answer one question for you with certainty --- no, you cannot get a list of current owners. 
That comprehensive personal information on owners is FL privacy-protected and no one has any obligation (or right) to release that particular information to you.

Florida deeds are recorded in their individual County, but locating all of the current owners at your facility through deed research would be a truly huge and daunting (and most likely futile) task to undertake. If you search the County records by resort name (assuming that the records in the applicable County are even searchable online at all in the first place) all you'll likely find are transactions in which the facility's HOA was a party as either grantor or grantee. Those transfers would be only resold foreclosures and / or "deedbacks". Otherwise, to thoroughly search, you would likely first need to know individual (and the accurate spelling of) names of grantors or grantees. Even if you do manage to find some of those latter deeds, grantor / grantee addresses reflected within the deed may by now be long obsolete anyhow. 

Good luck with your unexpected, unwelcome and unfortunate situation. It certainly sounds like HIVC wants to "change the rules in the middle of the game".


----------



## pack12fan (Sep 22, 2014)

*Unhappy with HIVC*

I am an unhappy former Cape Caribe owner. The Cape Caribe management never mentioned they were going to sell out. I too bought this for the "Splash" and other benefits. The HIVC makes me feel like I have had something taken from me. I wonder if there is a case here for a class-action lawsuit?


----------



## scootr5 (Sep 23, 2014)

Looksee said:


> Hi, Are there any other long term Cape Caribe owners out there who have the incidental benefits listed in their contract? The new HICV management have told me to expect the 365 day access to be restricted or removed totally.  I haven't seen any discussion about this and the HICV staff are towing the company line- that it's not fair to the other HICV owners and no renewals will be offered.
> What about the contract ?
> Can I get a list of current owners? I suppose the deeds have to be listed somewhere, does anyone know how to get this information?
> Thank you



Just curious - when you say HICV staff, do you mean front desk people, or sales/"owner update" people?  Sales will always tell you some benefit is going away, so you need to buy new points.  Wyndham has made a reputation of telling resale owners for years that they will soon be restricted to only using their home resort.


----------

